# New ultra breeze suit arrived/worn



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll add my own recent and limited experience here, echoing challenger.

In my short time as a beek I have already owned three items of protective clothing. The first two were jacket/hood combos purchased from a well-known supplier. They both suffered from problems with the zippers (cheap nylon teeth, the tabs fell apart or separated) and material quality (nylon fabric that runs, tears and frays). And, they were hotter than blazes. As they say: fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. I finally realized that I will continue to keep bees for the long haul, so it was time to get a suit for the long term.

I ordered the suit on a Wednesday evening, and was notified that it had shipped the following morning (USPS Priority mail). The suit arrived on Saturday. The measurements provided on the UltraBreeze site helped me to select a size that works well for me. It is definitely heavier than what I had expected, but that weight isn't noticeable when wearing. Like challenger said, the hood is a bit different; rather than zip around the neck in a horizontal circle, it zips around the neck and slightly down the front of the suit. The quilted back of the hood is also different than the rest of the suit and this means it feels warmer than the rest of the suit. The viewing mesh of the hood is far better than what I was accustomed to, and I am once more able to study frames in detail without a problem. I thought it was my eyesight before; it wasn't (at least not yet!)

The zippers are sturdy, made of brass, and the pulls are large enough to use easily with gloved hands. Each leg has a full length zipper on the side, ankle to hip, and this makes it easy to put the suit on while wearing boots. The gathering at the end of the legs is elastic, and there are adjustable elastic+velcro gathers at the end of the sleeves. The pockets are ample, easy to use, and located just where I like pockets to be. I have full range of movement while wearing the suit (for example, I can touch my toes while wearing the suit, at least for now)

The suit is MUCH cooler than I thought it would be. I was expecting 'better' and experienced 'great.' There is a bit of a see through quality to it, so I doubt that I will be wearing it with only skivvies underneath. But, as challenger wrote, you could. There are three layers of fabric; a fabric mesh on the interior, then a rubbery webbing, all enclosed by an exterior fabric mesh as the outer layer. The center layer of webbing acts as a spacer and gives thickness to the suit to prevent stings to the skin while still allowing ventilation. I worked all of my hives yesterday, including a very aggressive, queenless hive, while wearing shorts and was not stung through the suit. It was warm outside, and the breeze dropped on occasion. At those times I did heat up. The suit isn't air-conditioned. But, a slow walk provided enough of a breeze to allow me to cool.

So, in my limited experience, this suit is far and above a better quality that what I have known. Thank you, UltraBreeze!


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I wear white boxers, I'm on a family farm. I also where a tight, mositure wicking tee as the material is too rough on the inside to suit me. What a great investment.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>The material is stiff and rubs at every protrusion. 

But all of your protrusions are cooler...

>I don't like the hood style...

I LOVE the hood style... I hate those ones that require a helmet. They are a pain to haul around and a pain to keep the helmet on if you bend over or have to work under a house doing a cutout...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Chemguy said:


> The zippers are sturdy, made of brass, and the pulls are large enough to use easily with gloved hands.


Yes, I like the UB suit, but its not without issues. I have two failed veils around the house now. One the screen failed at the attachment points, and the other the zipper failed. The zipper failure was surprising, but once failed its hard to use the jacket with any other type of veil due to the UB collar design. A friend has also experienced zipper failure on his UB full suit. I have a dadant suit that's 14 years old with a plastic zipper that is still working great.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

If you send it back to them I bet they'll fix it. Also, a complete new hood is $35. I bought one after using my original suite for many years. My original is one of the early hand made ones.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Chem guy hit all the points-thanks. Some things are, of course personal preference. The material isn't what anyone would expect to be used in a bee suit but it is indeed better-just different. Takes getting accustomed to. 
MB-you "love the hood"? You don't know what you're talking about. Just kidding. I forgot you had one and posted about it here. Good reason to buy one from your review. For me the hood seems like it is falling forward. My hood is made out of the same material as the rest of the suit and the back rests against the back of my head which annoys me. I'll get accustomed to it in time. I do wish there was a regular style collar so I could use another view if I decided to and I suppose I could but haven't tried. The material seems very tough. The stitching is industrial grade and the zips are great. Cuffs are a little tight for me though. I believe the material is 100% plastic of one sort of another. It looks like it would not play well with a hot smoker but neither does cotton so a little care and common sense on that point. I'm thinking it would clean very easily. Second day and it is already fairly soiled. I'm glad for this. New gear always makes me remember being new and all the dust mistakes I made one at er the other. 
Not to beat a dead horse but this suit fits me like it was custom made. 6'1" with super long arms and leg and I got the XL. Delivery was two days which I was pleasantly surprised by.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>For me the hood seems like it is falling forward.

As it should be so it doesn't touch your face...

> My hood is made out of the same material as the rest of the suit and the back rests against the back of my head which annoys me.

I have a cushion of hair there... but a backwards ballcap would do it...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I usually wear a vail and gloves with a long sleeve shirt. But, I also have an ultra breeze jacket that I wear when I know they are going to get pissy or I am going to work quick without smoke. It is great. I still get stung in the pants though especially when I squat to work a box. I am not sure that I would want a whole suit of that material. It is breezy when the wind is blowing.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

They soften up with wear.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

EastSideBuzz said:


> I usually wear a vail and gloves with a long sleeve shirt. But, I also have an ultra breeze jacket that I wear when I know they are going to get pissy or I am going to work quick without smoke. It is great. I still get stung in the pants though especially when I squat to work a box. I am not sure that I would want a whole suit of that material. It is breezy when the wind is blowing.


Seems odd but the reason I wear a full suit, or any protection for that matter, is because of ticks. Over the past several years I've gotten hammered by ticks and, long story short, a full suit has been the answer. Only 2 so far this year. Prior to wearing a full suit and rubber boots I'd have gotten at least 2 dozen ticks biting me by this time. I've tried everything else but the deer keep bringing them in so this is where I am at. My gear was nothing more than shorts and t-shirt unless, as you mentioned, there was going to be a reason to need more and then I would wear whatever I needed.
It's not a huge hassle and I've really enjoyed not finding ticks on my several times a week.
I think the fabric will "break in" with use. This is a really well constructed suit and I agonized over the price but the made in the USA on the tag means a whole lot to me so I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

challenger said:


> Seems odd but the reason I wear a full suit, or any protection for that matter, is because of ticks.


Maybe I need to try a full suit in the summer. The ticks have been eating me up this year.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

pndwind said:


> Maybe I need to try a full suit in the summer. The ticks have been eating me up this year.


Be careful. My wife got RMSF from a single bite. I've developed an alergy to all red meat from too many bites. Only fish and fowl for me now. There are many more tick borne illnesses than just Lyme disease.


----------



## pndwind (Feb 17, 2013)

challenger said:


> I've developed an alergy to all red meat


 I heard about this earlier this year and it sounds like no fun. I have been reluctant to spray myself with any repellents as I foresee the bees reacting to it adversely. Will this be the case?


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Robbin said:


> I wear white boxers, I'm on a family farm. I also where a tight, mositure wicking tee as the material is too rough on the inside to suit me. What a great investment.


I hear that...Speedo and a Nike Wicking Tee for me.....

Ultrabreeze Suit keeps me Cool, Calm and Collective


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

We should approach them with a group buy discount. If it was a decent discount I'd opt for a jacket for winter time.
I don't know the first thing about such an endeavor???


----------



## slimspickin (Dec 25, 2013)

I love my UB jacket. But I can reassure you the material does not like a super hot smoker. [URL="[/URL]


----------



## soldier (Jul 30, 2014)

I hate it when that happens!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I burned a hole in mine also. Just had a seamstress patch it.....had to use just a plain white material.........


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

robbin said:


> i wear white boxers, i'm on a family farm.


tmi!


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

snl said:


> tmi!


Hey SNL, I was just in Cades, SC at 4:00 checking hives and you ought to have seen what we were wearing! Even the cows headed to the back pasture. :applause:


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

.. There is a bit of a see through quality to it, so I doubt that I will be wearing it with only skivvies underneath"

Now you'r telling me!

I better start wearing something under mine!

They are great. Who cares about a bit of embarrassment between friends?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I have one also and agree with the above comments about quality. EXCEPT that the black veil material looks like it might rip easily. Haven't tested it of course though, just wondered if anyone has had it rip and how easy?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

has anyone been stung through the suit yet? can they reach through ?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have burned mine at less three times. The worst is the veil. The last time I replaced it with screening from a package.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I never bought an Ultra Breeze but this thread reminded me of Magnet Man (Bill) that started the company and how much he is missed. He was a great member here and has been gone for about 4 years now.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.

Wayne


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

challenger, if you won't need the hood/veil much, why do you need the suit?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My-smokepole said:


> I have burned mine at less three times. The worst is the veil. The last time I replaced it with screening from a package.


What have you been doing to burn your suit? If you burned your veil, maybe you should not smoke cigarettes inside of your veil?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

challenger said:


> but the made in the USA on the tag means a whole lot to me so I am happy with the purchase.


Just bein' a butt head, but, were the "Made in the USA" tags made in the USA?


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

...or the little tag with the American flag on it in the top pocket? 

Ed


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Ian said:


> has anyone been stung through the suit yet? can they reach through ?


I got a very mild sting once through mine, but conditions have to be perfect for the bee to reach her target.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought it right after Bill past. Sometime when lighting with pine needles it flares up pretty high. Is all I can think of. Other wise I love it. Never had one of the cloth one and never want one. Beside a more nonflammable material would be some velcro on the pockets. Would be all I would change on it. 
David


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> challenger, if you won't need the hood/veil much, why do you need the suit?


As I mentioned in a previous post, I am wearing a suit all the time now because of ticks not bees. I have a huge problem with ticks and tick borne illnesses. Since I started wearing a suit all the time along with boots I have not gotten a single tick bite.
Right now I am wearing another veil with the suit because I don't like the style of veil these suits come with.
The whole reason bees cannot sting through the suit is the thickness. It is made from 3 layers of synthetic fabric and each layer is a mesh with the center layer being a thick almost rubbery material. I can understand a smoker melting this fabric but I don't know if the fabric will actually combust into fire?
It will melt for sure and I think it would be a good idea if they put a warning of such in the collar area. Melting synthetic material can really burn and last too.
I wear no clothing under the suit when it is hot and I've not gotten stung. I should point out that I did get a little embarrassed when the ups delivery guy honked his horn and I came around the house wearing just the suit and my favorite Spider Man Underoos. It worked out OK and he sort of helped me get over it by showing me the band of his "Wares of the day". I was no longer embarrassed but I did become envious because he had the newest super hero underoos that I was begging for at Christmas but Santa didn't bring them. Life can be so hard. Anyway we chatted for a bit and he showed me how he gets an extra couple of days out of his by turning them around. I topped him though when I explained I get another full week out of mine by turning them inside out! Turned around and inside out gets one a full 20, count them, 20 days out of a single application. Life is awesome sometimes!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I asked before I saw you had answered. I don't have a full suit, only the half suit. You folks must be holding a hot smoker between your legs or something. Otherwise, I don't understand how or why suits are getting burnt. Is there another explanation?

If your smoker is so hot your suits are getting burnt, maybe your smokers are burnig too hot? Or don't have a guard around them?


----------



## slimspickin (Dec 25, 2013)

I burned mine from complete stupidity I will be the first to admit


----------



## Tavery (Jun 10, 2014)

I received my new Ultra Breeze suit and It is a great product! the elastic in the waist was a great bonus detail that surprised and pleased me. 
The Hood style is very good for visibility, (so glad to be done with hat issues). unzip and it just folds down your back. out of the way. 
I can wear my baseball style cap with the veil, this keeps the sun off my glass lenses and glare off my side of the veil mesh.
It is softer than I expected, quite pliable and folds easily into a compact box or duffle 
This thing is as easy to get into/out of as a jacket(nearly), just zip the full legs up/down and your out/ in , any boot can stay on the feet, no problem.
Stephanie ( [email protected] ) is great to work with and sent my size right over to the seamstress and from 'the time of order' to delivery? 5 days with a weekend thrown in, Wow!
When you get to where you can/will afford this suit, I recommend it as well as the other more experienced on this thread. 
I first ordered a suit made (over seas) it cost me shipping to send it back but back it went. even though it was half the price.

I really am pleased with this Ultra Breeze Suit!


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ian said:


> has anyone been stung through the suit yet? can they reach through ?


Just once on the knee while crouching down. The material had pulled tight and flattened out there. Otherwise it's been fine including moving bees by hand at night when they are crawling and dealing with those special chad you to the truck hives.

I think it's great and it does a pretty good job of keeping mosquitos and black flies at bay too. I usually just where boxers under it and you can feel even the lightest breeze through it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

where do you where these boxers? Somewhere north of Toronto?


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

challenger said:


> ...he gets an extra couple of days out of his by turning them around. I topped him though when I explained I get another full week out of mine by turning them inside out! Turned around and inside out gets one a full 20, count them, 20 days out of a single application.


Ok...you know you stepped waaaaay over the line, right? Far away in another galaxy of TOO MUCH INFORMATION. :banana:


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> where do you where these boxers? Somewhere north of Toronto?


Yep, up here in the Great White North,http://youtu.be/0pPRaD6TKLc


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Good point. The mosquitos right now are enough to make me wear a suit even if I had no other reason. A solid week of rain in between several days of scattered showers=mosquito explosion.

That's why the English language is nuts (um.no pun intended)
Do you wear your boxers or where your boxers?
Do you wear your boxers out or do your boxers wear out where you wear them?
Do you wear your boxers to hide your wares? If so then where?
Are your boxers light weight or heavy weight?
Are these championship boxers or golden glove?
Are your boxers male or female?
Have they been spayed and/or neutered?
I imaging this could go on for another three pages but you see where I am going. There's that word again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Are your boxers light weight or heavy weight?

Or are they a short wait or a long wait. Do they have a logo on them? If so is the logo read? Or is the logo red? If you tear down a barn is that a barn razing? If you build a barn is that also a barn raising?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Nothing to do with the ultra breeze suit, but, if you like the use of English homonyms and synonyms, you will love studying Vietnamese. 

cchoganjr


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

I got just the jacket and tried it today for the first time. As others have said, it was much heavier than I expected, at least as heavy as my traditional jacket. And scratchy as hell, also as others have said. Reminds me having to wear those scratchy petticoats under my skirts when I was a kid...hated that too. And as for being cool...meh. I didn't feel a noticeable difference. What HAS helped was wearing one of those Chillycloth things as a headband. And that definitely keeps the sweat from pouring down my face into my eyes. I just know someday I'm going to use my hand to try to wipe the sweat out of my eyes, through the veil, and of course there'll be a bee there and I'll end up squishing the bee, business end, right into my own eyeball. I have a lot of variations of this type of nightmare scenario rotating through my head at any given time. Ask me and I'll be glad to share more.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I still get hot in my Golden Bee jacket, but I think I'd be hotter in a traditional cotton jacket. I also believe that I would get more stings in a traditional cotton jacket being as the cotton material would get soaked with sweat and end up plastered to my skin at various points...elbows, shoulders, topside of arms, belly (gotta watch that diet!!!  ), etc.,...the three layers of mesh material of the GB jacket maintains a thickness to thick for the bees to sting through though I would imagine under the right conditions where the material is pressed flat a bee might could sting through it, too.

Nah, you won't squash a bee into your eyeball...you'll detect the veil in time to stop the rubbing motion. Though you will be fully aware of the consequences of doing so, one day you while wearing your jacket with your veil over your head you will find you have a gnat or something in your mouth and spit...it's really one of those golden moments. inch:

Ed


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

I just bought my second jacket last week. The first one lasted about four years before the elastic gave out around the waist. I have been very happy with it otherwise. I feel I stay much cooler with this jacket then the cotton ones that I used to wear. Great product.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Scott J. said:


> I just bought my second jacket last week. The first one lasted about four years before the elastic gave out around the waist. I have been very happy with it otherwise.


Take that jacket to a local seamstress. They can put a "draw cord" under the elastic.... and you have your suit back again! I found I prefer the drawstring and you don't have to worry about the elastic stretching out.... That's what I did.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I thought mine felt heavy when I first got it but I've gotten used to it. I can tell you that my old suit would weigh a whole lot more after about 15 minutes of wearing it because it would be soaked. This suit doesn't absorb water as best as I can tell. I was also disappointed about how the suit felt on my skin when I first used it without a shirt. Since then I suppose it has softened up and I don't notice the roughness any more. It is definitely a different feel than the cotton suits but so far I am not going to beef about this. One thing I need to make clear is that this suit needs a breeze to bee cool. Without any moving air it will not feel cooler and may even feel hotter IMO.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I bought an ultra breeze suit when I first started. I wore it about a month. Quickly found out it wasn't necessary with my bees. 
I found it to be just heavy enough to bug me and snags easily on just about anything you brush against. Metal zipper is not the best choice. Plastic would be a lot smoother for sure. Part of the problem is it is too big for me. Leg length is surprisingly short.

The only thing I did like about it was the hood. Lots of room so the veil wasn't resting on my nose. I don't have a bucket head or anything, LOL, But I do have a lot of hair. I need the room for hair, 2 pair of reading glasses & visor. 

I don't like the hoods on my lighter cotton jacket, but that is what I wear when I have to dig deep in some hives business. Those hoods are _small_, even with a visor to hold the veil away from my face. But the cotton jacket is thinner & lighter.


I'd sell my suit for half price if anyone local is looking for one. I never use it. I'd rather get stung a time or two with comfortable jeans on than be cumbersome all day. It's like wearing a ghillie suit.

For a new beekeeper, these suits do give you confidence if you are afraid of being stung. I can see in some parts of the country where bees are hot they would be necessary. If you have the luxury of working in the cool hours this suit would be fine. I have to work all day, no matter what the weather. 

Here is how it looks. Size Medium. Slight melt mark across the belly from my smoker. Otherwise in excellent condition. 










Last time I wore it we did a cut out of a big old growth cedar log. Still not necessary, even with the chain saw running through the colony. I got bees on my back because I was standing in front of the old entrance.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Lauri said:


> I'd sell my suit for half price if anyone local is looking for one. I never use it. I'd rather get stung a time or two with comfortable jeans on than be cumbersome all day. It's like wearing a ghillie suit.


Throw in a couple of your queens Lauri and we have a deal!


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

challenger said:


> One thing I need to make clear is that this suit needs a breeze to bee cool. Without any moving air it will not feel cooler and may even feel hotter IMO.


Yep, I would agree with that, definitely, about needing a breeze for it to make a difference.


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

Scott J. said:


> "... the elastic gave out around the waist."


This could have been easily fixed for less than the cost of new jacket. If you haven't tossed the old one, you could still do it and keep it as a backup for visitors. If you still have it but don't want to fix it and don't want it anymore, I'll be happy to pay for shipping. I sew and can fix it myself and would love to have it around for visitors.


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

It will get fixed. My girlfriend is very good at sewing. She was busy catering and doing flowers for some weddings and wasn't going to be able to get to it in the time frame I needed it. Also, this way with a second jacket I can leave one in my flatbed truck and have the other in my PU. I like the drawstring idea. I had been using a tiedown strap. That was just a little too getto for me. Ha!


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

I think there are times you need a full suit:

1. when you are a new-bee! I was terrified my first year, and the suit allowed me to feel calm.

2. when you have to do something really disruptive, as in my second year when I had to brush EFB infected but medicated colonies into new equipment and bare foundation, or when I had to help a couple who had a colony left with them and realized in October the beekeeper was never coming back. Inspection had to happen on a rainy, cool day and the girls were not happy!

4. when the weather is not optimal. I get hot in the cotton suits even in the spring.

4. really, just to be smart. I have had enough older beeks tell me about "that one day" when everything suddenly went unpredictably and horribly wrong. But I hate, hate, hate being hot, so on nice days I start in a tee and shorts, with the suit at the ready. If things don't go well I can run to the truck and get changed in there. I keep a conventional extra veil at hand too so if I need to protect my face I can pop it on quickly.

I like the UltraBreeze suit. It is cooler, a LOT cooler! Any little breeze moves through the mesh and you can feel it. Nice. And I like the hood a lot...takes a bit of getting used to the fact it falls against the back of your head, but it sits just right so my nose is not pressed up against the mesh, waiting to be stung. Alas at my age, even with magnifiers, I have to take the hood off to see eggs. I find the material comfortable, not really scratchy at all. Love the metal zippers and especially their clever placement.


----------

